# i need a slip yoke driveshaft



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

who sells a ready to install slip yoke drivshaft for 63 impala i need one asap


----------



## lboogie (Feb 23, 2007)

Check with Central drive shaft and chrome
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-vehicle-parts-classifieds/32223-driveshafts-chrome-plating.html

Big Rich should have what you need


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

beemc said:


> who sells a ready to install slip yoke drivshaft for 63 impala i need one asap


We have them in stock.lmk


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

Don Pedro said:


> We have them in stock.lmk


PM me price for an 85 el camino


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

You can just go to a drive line or a 4x4 shop in your loca area


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

Don Pedro said:


> We have them in stock.lmk


pm sent


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

_PM's returned._


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

pm price for driveshaft with slip yoke 4 86 ls


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

pm big rich. he take care of you. he just made one for my 62. very reasonable. dont go to a 4x4 shop, spend money with a fellow lowrider.


----------



## bgcutty8463 (Jun 21, 2004)

Price for 84 cutlass


----------



## Spensa13 (Jul 26, 2012)

Anyone have one for sale for a 87 cutlass or any lowrider shop do them in San Bernardino


----------



## Big Poppa (Feb 14, 2011)

*slip yoke for second half of 1963 Impala dirve line*

Need a quote on a slip yoke for 63 Impala. To include solid carrier bearing?


----------



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

Big Poppa said:


> Need a quote on a slip yoke for 63 Impala. To include solid carrier bearing?


I need the exact same thing and have cash ready to go. My car is on air (64), and has full suspension travel from bump stops to the stock shocks being topped out. Are there known measurements for this for making a splined shaft, or will measurements have to be taken? I would imagine if it has an 8" usable slip, 4"+/- over stock would be legit.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

_PM SENT _


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

BIG RICH IS THE BEST....:thumbsup:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

*CENTRAL DRIVESHAFTS AND CHROME
5718 S. SANTA FE AVE 
LOS ANGELES CA 90058

*SPECIALIZING IN DRIVESHAFTS,CHROME PM FOR PRICES


----------



## lowlowlvr (May 31, 2013)

what are the split yokes used for??


----------



## capriceclassic1 (Sep 6, 2003)

price for a split yoke for 81 monte


----------



## cuttytrippin28 (Oct 25, 2012)

were u located homie i got mine for 350


----------



## maddhoppr (Apr 17, 2005)

need a quote for 79 cutlass need slip yoke


----------



## 1SIKMAG (Jan 11, 2011)

Arizona Drivelines


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

lowlowlvr said:


> what are the split yokes used for??


Gives extra travel while lifting n dropping the rear since the wheelbase changes while going up n down in the rear.


----------

